

Jill Bolte Taylor's stroke of insight - datashovel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyyjU8fzEYU

======
datashovel
I just posted a link to this video within a thread, but then looked and was
sad to see that (based on my search) this hasn't been posted for 5 years. An
amazing video, I think should be posted to HN at least once per year.

